# Amateur bass tournaments



## Thefisherofbass (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys I'm am new to the fishing forum scene. I moved here to Ohio about 8 months ago. I live near battelle Darby metro so been doing a lot of fishing there without much luck. I have also been to alum creek lake and I caught a a few good fish there. One day I managed to land 3 cats a couple striped bass and a couple crappie. 
Anyways iv been trying hone my skills enough to start attending open tournaments. So I've doing a lot fo research on fishing specifically for bass. So this week I've geard up with a couple spinner baits a couple crank baits and and some black plastic worms for the murky waters I keep coming across. But reading only gets you so far and I find it's hard to find and area off the beaten path enough to put what iv read to the test. I would love to attend the alum creek lake fathers day open but I'm afraid I don't have the skill it takes to land anything more than a big laugh from competition. 
Any advice on how I might go about learning what It takes to become a competitor?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I say just enter the fathers day tourney and have fun. Just go fishing and don't worry about anyone else. At the end of the day if u catch any bring them to the scales and see where u end up. I have been fishing for a long time and have placed 1st and also I have placed dead last. No one will laugh at u if u do not do well, u won't be alone i promise. Even the best have bad days. The whole thing to remember is to just go out and have fun. U have just as much a chance of catching a nice bag as the next guy. Think about it. That 5 lb bass does not know if u are in a nice bassboat or a rowboat. All it sees is the bait and eats it. Sometimes I think us regulars who fish tourneys overthink it too much and get in a hurry instead of just going fishing. Good luck if u decide to go, but remember to have fun.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with marshal I know if I just act like I'm fishing for fun I do way better than if I'm worried about a tournament. If you can get that mindset that your just fishing that's half the battle in my opinion. The other half is finding a way that you yourself can catch fish. Just have fun with it and see where it takes you. And remember that chances are that you are going to lose way more than you win. So don't give up just cause you can't make it in the money every tournament you fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thefisherofbass (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you guys for the encouragement. I'll keep mind why I love fishing and see where it takes me


----------

